# We lost our beautiful Quinn today



## yindao (Jul 5, 2005)

I haven't posted much on this board but I have definitely read about and utilized the experiences of others while raising my two GSDs.

I'm going to really miss this dog. 7 years was definitely not enough.

I had to post a message in a place where I know she will be remembered.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss. Quinn is very beautiful. Loosing our dogs so soon is never easy. Hugs


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

While forever could never be long enough, 7 years isn't nearly enough. Sorry for your loss, you have everybody on this board for support!


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

It's always too soon. I'm soooo sorry.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss of Quinn, they are never with us long enough....She was a beauty!!


----------



## Bigdogsolo (Nov 6, 2011)

yindao said:


> I haven't posted much on this board but I have definitely read about and utilized the experiences of others while raising my two GSDs.
> 
> I'm going to really miss this dog. 7 years was definitely not enough.
> 
> I had to post a message in a place where I know she will be remembered.


 
Very Sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing some pictures of
your handsome companion. We have them till we don't then we remember them always.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So little time. So sorry for your loss. Quinn looks like she was well loved.


----------



## yindao (Jul 5, 2005)

Thank you all.

We love and miss her dearly.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss. Looks like a great 7 years, although not near long enough.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Oh I'm so sorry, I too lost one of my GSDs today. Gorgeous girl Quinn was and it's never enough time. Love the photo of her checking out the pig - curious of that creature wasn't she!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss  I too just last month lost my boy at the age of 7. Not fair, not fair at all.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Quinn was a very beautiful and sweet looking girl. Seven years is way to young to lose your beloved companion. 

Rest in peace, pretty girl. :angel:


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## yindao (Jul 5, 2005)

spiritsmom said:


> Oh I'm so sorry, I too lost one of my GSDs today. Gorgeous girl Quinn was and it's never enough time. Love the photo of her checking out the pig - curious of that creature wasn't she!


Definitely. She was so confused!

I'll post her first encounter with the cows tomorrow.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry.

I know when the hurt eases that you will treasure your memories.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry. These are hard days indeed. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

All of your dogs are gorgeous, and look well-loved.

Thoughts are with your family. Can't imagine the incredible sense of loss you must feel.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

My heartfelt condolences on the loss of your beautiful girl. You are so right - seven years is way too young. It is not fair to lose a dog when they are supposed to be in the prime of their life. Treasure your memories and photographs.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

My sympathies. What a beautiful girl. Lovely family you have.


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

So sorry for your loss & what a beautiful sweet looking girl. Thanks for sharing your pictures with us. I know for me I always feel such sadness for people when they lose a beloved pet. I know how hard it is. We all understand how lucky we are for the time we have them, though it is never long enough


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl, run free precious girl, run free. :rip:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry.

Hugs!
Jan


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss..Blessings
Jan


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

My thoughts are with you. She was a beautiful dog! They are never with us long enough.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Sincere condolences. May your loving pup visit you in your dreams often.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My thoughts re w/you at this difficult time. Quinn was a beautiful girl and had a wonderful life.She is still watching over you from over the bridge.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## yindao (Jul 5, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind words.

I just had to put this up. You can tell so many things about her personality from this video.


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

My thoughts go out to you in this difficult time. Thank you for sharing this beautiful girl with us. I know how difficult this time can be, I just lost my 6 yr old last month. It's not fair to have them taken from us so young. It might not seem like much right now, but remembering the best times, the humorous times with them can be much comforting. We're all here for you.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, as previously stated- thank you for sharing her with us. She is beautiful.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

they are all so incredibly special. i am so sorry for your great loss.

i will light a candle tonight in memory of quinn. bless her heart.


----------



## Mawdy'sMom (Apr 26, 2003)

So Sorry for your loss.. no words can describe the feeling.
You have my sympathy and prayers.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## yindao (Jul 5, 2005)

We finally were able to bring Quinn home today.

Not sure what we are going to do with her ashes...for now, she is just fine on our side table watching over us.


----------

